# Hello for the USA. (black belt AMA EMA MMA)



## Aexander stallion staggs (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello. You can call me the stallion.

I am a black belt. Train in a MMA. i am a boxer/kickboxer, (i've trained 5 1/2 years in Crazy Monkey defense) jujitzu, judo. And Karate, and i started TKD about 7 months ago.

Personally, CMD(CrazyMonkeyDefense) in my opinion is the best Boxing defense you can learn, so for anyone out there who wants to either become a professional fighter, or even learn how to box. i Recommend Cmd. 
i LOVE martial arts! Ive taught boxing and kickboxing for about 5 years now. ive taught judo for 3.

Reason For becoming a AMA EMA MMA artist is simple.
In a couple years im going to join the United States marine corps.
when im in id like to go for Force Recon. After a couple of tours, i was thinking maybe go for Marine Martial Art teacher. Then MP. 

So, yeah thats about it. 

So yeah im like totally new to this site. 

P.S. if you have any questions about AMA (aplied martial arts) feel free to ask =)

Stallion


----------



## clfsean (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah.... ok... Hi Alex.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool. Hope you turn out to be valuable contributor. Have you another name besides uh stallion that you can be called?  Welcome to MT though!  Enjoy your first tour of the boards.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2012)

Like Hi


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT.

That's a lot of experience for a teen. You might want to do some editting, though. What you post here and what you say in your profile contradict each other.

"Ive trained my whole career in Boxing and kickboxing, ive trained on CMD (Crazy Monkey Defense) for over 6 years now. I currently train in CMD Jujitzu Judo and Karate. im a Mixed Martial Artist, and Aplied Martial Artist."

"i've trained 5 1/2 years in Crazy Monkey defense"


----------



## Kraideliz (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey,man!


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT, I agree with Dirty Dogg on the editing of your post...

Chris


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of experience.  I don't know much about AMA, but I'm interested in where you've trained and for how long?  Can you tell us more about your training background?


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 9, 2012)

Interesting combination of things.  You stated that you wish to join the Marines, which is a very admirable goal, since the Marines are certainly a tough lot.  How old are you?  

The Marines do have a cut-off date of 28 years old, for enlistments with no prior service.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------

